# Why Being on a Writing Forum May Do More for Your Job Prospects than College



## Plasticweld (Jan 17, 2015)

*Why Being on a Writing Forum May Do More for Your Job Prospects than College   *by Bob Brown


 A survey of business owners to be released next week by the American Association Colleges and Universities also found that nine out of 10 employers judge recent college graduates as poorly prepared for the work force in such areas as critical thinking, communication and problem solving. 


“Employers are saying I don’t care about all the knowledge you learned because it’s going to be out of date two minutes after you graduate ... I care about whether you can continue to learn over time and solve complex problems,” said Debra Humphreys, vice president for policy and public engagement at AAC&U, which represents more than 1,300 schools. 

http://www.wsj.com/articles/test-finds-many-students-ill-prepared-to-enter-work-force-1421432744

*A National Survey of Business and Nonprofit Leaders: Key Findings*


Nearly all employers surveyed *(93 percent*) say that “a demonstrated capacity to *think critically, communicate clearly, and solve complex problems *is *more important than [a candidate’s] undergraduate major.*”


Even more *(95 percent) *say they prioritize hiring college graduates with skills that will help them contribute to *innovation in the workplace*.


*About 95 percent* of those surveyed also say it is important that those they hire demonstrate *ethical judgment and integrity; intercultural skills; and the capacity for continued new learning*.


*More than 75 percent *of those surveyed say they want more emphasis on five key areas including: *critical thinking, complex problem solving, written and oral communication, and applied knowledge in real-world settings*.
So what is Critical Thinking and how does being on a writing forum build the needed skills?

 Critical thinking is that mode of thinking - about any subject, content, or problem - in which the thinker improves the quality of his or her thinking by skillfully taking charge of the structures inherent in thinking and
imposing intellectual standards upon them.

As a member of this writing forum we have an opportunity to post our writings and critique the writings of others. Any of us who have posted their work knows firsthand what it is like to have every line dissected; our plot lines and sequence of events, plus the practicality of story, all will be tested by our fellow writers.  As writers we practice a sequence of logic, it involves dialog and setting the scene in a well thought out pattern that others can see and understand.  If we are successful we will have created a world that we can share. 

As someone who is critiquing a story, we analyze the information given, how it is presented, what is missing, what works. The process of being able to do an effective critique means you have the ability to build the puzzle of what the other writer is trying to convey.  The ability to match up the puzzle pieces and see what is missing or does not fit, it is the essence of problem solving and Critical Thinking.  

Next on the list of skills that are valued is the ability to communicate both in the written word and orally.  The forums can’t help you with the oral part but we can help with the skill of writing.  If you willing to accept help, willing to take instruction from others, we have the environment that is the perfect learning atmosphere.  There is no other place where instruction is free and the teachers and mentors more passionate about what they are doing. This or any writing forum gives you a place to practice what you have learned and see the results.  Look at any of the writers here who are active writers and it is easy to see their progression over time  and applied what they have learned. 

The next time you’re applying for a job you may just want to share with your future employer, your screen name and a link to the site.  What better place to show them you value and practice the very skills they value the most.



References and sources

*http://ls1.berkeley.edu/feature-detail/giving-employers-what-they-don't-really-want*
http://www.criticalthinking.org/pages/defining-critical-thinking/766


*http://ls1.berkeley.edu/feature-detail/giving-employers-what-they-don't-really-want*


http://www.criticalthinking.org/pages/defining-critical-thinking/766

_Critical thinking...the awakening of the intellect to the study of itself. _
*https://www.aacu.org/press/press-re...al-thinking-and-problem-solving-college-major*


----------



## InstituteMan (Jan 17, 2015)

I would like to add a thorough critique, but it hard to resist the urge to simply say "amen." As someone who has been often charged with the hiring and then (worse yet) training of people with a bachelor degree followed by a juris doctorate (that's three more years of nothing but reading and writing!), I am always astounded by how rare it is to find someone with the critical thinking and communication skills required to succeed as a lawyer. The law you learn in law school is (a) usually only tiny fraction of what you need to know once you are practicing, and (2) will change with new laws being passed and new court decisions. If you can think and write (and, better yet, communicate on person and in the telephone) you can do well. Otherwise, you simply won't do well at all.

Amening over, from a critique point of view I like how well you support your premise. The general structure and flow is perfect for its length and tone. If you wanted to stretch it out (something you could definitely do on this topic if you wanted to, with plenty of examples you could cite), you would probably want to rework this to have more of an intro that lays out where you are going. That's something you don't need at this length, though, so I'm just throwing out that idea on the off-chance you wanted to expand this.

Well written, good point, and amen!


----------



## Plasticweld (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks Tom, I had an hour to kill this morning and was inspired by Cran's "Plums making a difference?"  The Wall Street Journal had the story this morning concerning the topic and I thought the skills that the majority of graduates are missing can be gained here on the forum.  Maybe a skilled writer from the Media Team can pick up the ball and run with it and promote what we do.  It is too long for an editorial.


I could have easily done this in a couple  of parts and really expanded on it, just not sure who would be interested or how I would get the information in front of them.  I am kind of preaching to the choir here.


----------



## Mondestrunken (Jan 18, 2015)

I feel this can be applied to English majors. There's always the joke with people scoffing "what are you going to do with -insert liberal arts degree here-", when in reality writers and people who study English as a discipline have a whole lot of marketable skills. We're critical and innovative thinkers, we understand language and know how to use it for optimum efficiency, we have acquired good research skills, we're analytic, and a whole host of other things. These skills can be applied to so many areas, and it's amazing how much other people lack said skills. I had a linguistics professor tell me that more and more marketing agencies are hiring English majors and writers even over people who studied marketing, because we approach communication and expressing ideas in a completely different (and more effective) manner.


----------



## The Defenestrator (Jan 18, 2015)

Mondestrunken said:


> I feel this can be applied to English majors. There's always the joke with people scoffing "what are you going to do with -insert liberal arts degree here-", when in reality writers and people who study English as a discipline have a whole lot of marketable skills. We're critical and innovative thinkers, we understand language and know how to use it for optimum efficiency, we have acquired good research skills, we're analytic, and a whole host of other things. These skills can be applied to so many areas, and it's amazing how much other people lack said skills. I had a linguistics professor tell me that more and more marketing agencies are hiring English majors and writers even over people who studied marketing, because we approach communication and expressing ideas in a completely different (and more effective) manner.



Yeah, I always joke about majoring in poverty and minoring in starvation with my English/Latin degree, but when it comes down to it, having a powerful grasp of language and communication isn't a skill many people think to put in their skillset.  I'm still worried about my life after university, but there are so many things I could do.  Hell, with just one second language, the prospects open up quite widely -- teaching overseas, translating scripts, working as an ambassador (assuming I pass the government's test for that specific job), editing for publishers who publish mostly Chicana/o or Latina/o works.  

So, yeah.  I agree, Plasticweld.  Well, I still think an education is valuable -- for your own sake, not for an employer's.  I have enjoyed and learned so much from my English classes and from reading the greats in a critical, university environment.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jan 18, 2015)

The Defenestrator said:


> Yeah, I always joke about majoring in poverty and minoring in starvation with my English/Latin degree, but when it comes down to it, having a powerful grasp of language and communication isn't a skill many people think to put in their skillset.  I'm still worried about my life after university, but there are so many things I could do.  Hell, with just one second language, the prospects open up quite widely -- teaching overseas, translating scripts, working as an ambassador (assuming I pass the government's test for that specific job), editing for publishers who publish mostly Chicana/o or Latina/o works. .




On thing that most English Majors don't understand is the knowledge to market their skills.  As a businessman I often take over looked qualities or attributes in the things I deal with, and either re-brand them or find a different use for it.  I sell things for a living that most see as common.  My skills as a salesman make the customer think he is getting something special and unique for his needs. 


As a someone strong in written and communication skills you need to take the same approach to selling your skills.  I would never tell anyone I had a degree in English/Latin but that I was a communication specialist dealing both oral and written skills for the market place.  I would tell someone you are skilled in turning thoughts and ideas into tangible things that the general public and understand and want.


----------



## janedoe555 (Feb 8, 2015)

This is a great piece and I echo the amens! 

There is one thing that made me pause: 



Plasticweld said:


> http://www.wsj.com/articles/
> *A National Survey of Business and Nonprofit Leaders: Key Findings*
> 
> 
> Nearly all employers surveyed *(93 percent*) say that “a demonstrated capacity to *think critically, communicate clearly, and solve complex problems *is *more important than [a candidate’s] undergraduate major.*”


This is a great statistic to use to persuade.  It really says something when a survey puts one idea against another and people overwhelmingly pick one idea. 


Plasticweld said:


> Even more *(95 percent) *say they prioritize hiring college graduates with skills that will help them contribute to *innovation in the workplace*.
> 
> 
> *About 95 percent* of those surveyed also say it is important that those they hire demonstrate *ethical judgment and integrity; intercultural skills; and the capacity for continued new learning*.


These two stats are not as pursuasive. It is a flaw in how the survey was done, but it's also a matter of what stats you use to support your position. 

When end I read this, I thought, "who are the 5% who say they don't prioritize innovation? Who are the 5% that don't value things like ethical judgement?" 

That stats work well enough unless someone who really thinks this through. The latter two stats sort of state the obvious. 

But overall, great article!


----------



## tmason (Mar 22, 2015)

That's why I am here!


----------



## KellInkston (Mar 30, 2015)

Plasticweld said:


> On thing that most English Majors don't understand is the knowledge to market their skills. As a businessman I often take over looked qualities or attributes in the things I deal with, and either re-brand them or find a different use for it. I sell things for a living that most see as common. My skills as a salesman make the customer think he is getting something special and unique for his needs.
> 
> 
> As a someone strong in written and communication skills you need to take the same approach to selling your skills. I would never tell anyone I had a degree in English/Latin but that I was a communication specialist dealing both oral and written skills for the market place. I would tell someone you are skilled in turning thoughts and ideas into tangible things that the general public and understand and want.



I am now a communication specialist who deals with both oral and written skills for the marketplace. Love how you worded that.


----------



## KellInkston (Mar 30, 2015)

But honestly, I love this article. It exudes truthfulness. Will you be expanding on this? Should we write a book? Do you need contributers? <3


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 30, 2015)

KellInkston said:


> But honestly, I love this article. It exudes truthfulness. Will you be expanding on this? Should we write a book? Do you need contributers? <3



I am glad you liked it.  It has meaning for me for a couple of reasons.  I come from  a professional family where I am the only one without a degree.  I also have been very successful in private business because of my skills in critical thinking and problem solving.  I have been the employer who as sought out people who *had* the ability to get the job done.  I have found also that just because someone has a degree or advanced education in the area I was looking for, often did not even have the basic skills on the first day to make money for me but required instruction starting at the basic levels.  I have owned a couple of companies that at most required only someone with the more simple skills and found that a college education often meant little when it came to learning a new job or a variation of what someone already had familiarity with in the past.  I can only speak as some who did not get a college education I was hoping to find someone with a college education to offer their perspective and balance to the statement. 


I do feel the skills that we learn here on the forum are uniform to the process of learning.  I have watched new members come in here and grow and become very adept at both learning and then moving forward with the process of teaching others how to write and communicate.  You need only to go back to any of the writers here with a high post count to see the process put into practice by merely clicking on their profile and reading "All Started Threads" and see them evolve as writers.  It is also interesting so see how peer pressure and a desire to succeed play into a writers advancement.   I was hoping someone who went through the system could compare how the teaching methods of higher education played out against a practical and free method that we have here on the WF.  I can only speak as someone who as the WF as their teacher so my observations and opinions would obviously be bias...Bob


----------



## Reichelina (Apr 5, 2016)

Is this for English majors or journalists only?
How about lesser mortals like me? HAHA.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 5, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> Is this for English majors or journalists only?
> How about lesser mortals like me? HAHA.




No, this is for anyone willing to apply their experience to a new job. When I graduated from UConn, I was bummed out for not having anything available to me. I wanted to work for the government with my B.A. in Political Science. I wanted to travel and teach abroad (as long as she's cute!) I needed work experience. Staples denied my application because they imagined I would take over a management position. In their words, "We feel you would be better off in a corporate position." Thanks for denying my application, but promoting me to a higher one than anticipated. Connecticut has fallen apart in the last two years, but I managed to find something eventually. I was hired with a temp agency which later expanded to a better job opportunity in a high school. So, at this point I had classroom experience from 5th to 12th grade. I applied for my second job (the one I'm still at now) because I already had a job. See, once you get a job, get another. It's harder to not have anything behind you. 

Over the past two years, my experience at the store has been extremely valuable. I am now utilizing my skills here as well. WF, on its own, has given me leadership and management skills.  I believe anyone can achieve in anything they pursue. It's a matter of wanting to do it for the common good. When I came here, I didn't expect to tell people about it. Now, I am proud to say I'm a mentor for writers. When I tell people about this role, they question, "Is that new?" Does this mean the training here is opening new horizons or the world needs more volunteers in the field of writing? In any way I look at it, I am glad I can build from this experience and become someone greater than when I joined.


----------

